
AdBlock for Chrome Now Hides Facebook Ads and Blocks More Ads on More Sites - lgl
https://blog.getadblock.com/adblock-for-chrome-now-hides-facebook-ads-and-blocks-more-ads-on-more-sites-f5918ebc43c6
======
iDemonix
Why anyone is still using AdBlock is beyond me, when UBlock Origin is
available. If advertisers pay enough to AdBlock, they're allowed through as
exceptions, which kind of defeats the point.

